

A simple palette application that is written in Tornado and Pillow - gokmen
https://github.com/gkmngrgn/palette

======
binarymax
I wrote something similar in javascript a couple years ago and have some
suggestions:

Have a look at the WCAG contrast ratio and luminance functions to gauge
similarities/differences between colors. If you are looking to extract a theme
those formulas are gold!

What sort of hashing/tolerance are you using for grouping? Using the above you
can specify a tolerance level, and use sqrt((r1-r2)^2 + (g1-g2)^2 + (b1-b2)^2)
to get a diff and then compare that with the tolerance.

------
dhotson
I helped write a library called colorific to detect a colour palette given an
image. You might find it interesting. <https://github.com/99designs/colorific>

We blogged a bit about how it works too: [http://99designs.com/tech-
blog/blog/2012/05/11/color-analysi...](http://99designs.com/tech-
blog/blog/2012/05/11/color-analysis/)

~~~
gokmen
Hello, thank you for your sharing. It's awesome library and I think to use
colorific in my project. we don't need to reinvent the wheel.

But it seems to need improvement to support Pillow, latest version of Python2,
etc. I still didn't try but I'll examine it. Thanks.

~~~
dhotson
Yeah, we built it to work well on logos and vector artwork, but it might not
work so well for photographs. Anyway, see what you think. :)

~~~
gokmen
I started to use colorific for palette. it's good, and i think to support also
your project. thanks again.

------
eyko
I would have understood the title if it had just said written in Python. Most
of the time I don't really care what libraries are used.

~~~
gokmen
sorry, it's my carelessness. I fixed the description of github repository.

------
minikomi
What is it?

~~~
Styck
Seems like you post a picture to it and it returns the colour palette used.
Seems pretty useful if you're into that kind of thing.

~~~
gokmen
Yes you're right. I wrote it to create color palette for company logo. It's
useful for designers or theme creators.

